# Introducing Myself



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wanted to introduce myself and get used to the site. This forum is the best I've seen , wish I would have known about it years ago, It would have made life alot easier work'in on the Brute. Anyway, great site killer bikes!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to have you with us


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome to the forum. you will love it. great people and great how-to section:rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Welcome, the help and learning is endless here. You'll love it!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

WELCOME!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome Brute brother! Is that Blind River, LA?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

How ya dern? Welcome to the site. There is definately a wealth of knowledge here. Good to have ya here.


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Welcome Brute brother! Is that Blind River, LA?


 Nah, Blind River, Ontario, Canada. LA would be a blast though!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

:welcome: :beerchug: Great to have ya join!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb.. man we are getting over ran by canadains... bwhahahahahah


----------

